# Video of My Stash



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Since I was freezing everything and all that good stuff, I though it would be the perfect opportunity to shoot some video. Be easy on me, I'm by no means a videographer or anything and I'm pretty sure I mutilated the spanish pronunciations. Well, here it is:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

that stash is sickening....well done.


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow just wow!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

crap.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

That video looked just fine, so don't sweat it brother. Now if you'll excuse me I seemed to have made a mess in my pants as I was watching it. Thanks for sharing Matt.:scared:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice collection matt


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

so...at what point do you smoke all those?!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Some of the best cigar pr0n I've ever seen... throughout the video, you kept building up... it was so amazing... the build, the build... then... you hit the last part of the video and... zomg... sorry... messy pants.

Damn, brother... niiiiiiiiiiiiiice stash!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Nice Collection Matt! :thumb: :clap2:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. Some funny cooments here. Thanks for the possitive feedback.

@blastbeatbill (Matt): They all have there day. Some I will hold for a few years before torching just so I can get the most out of them but almost everything I have can go up in flames any day. I'm not really one to wait for that special occation.

My favorites clip in making this was the second clip showing the variety I have been able to acquire by PIFs, MAWs, and bombs from my fellow BOTL here. I really do have every cigar ever given to me cataloged and I look back on the PIF/MAW/or bomb and when I smoke it I think back to that time. Those ones are the ones that I really do like the most. Sounds kinda corny but it is what it is.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> My favorites clip in making this was the second clip showing the variety I have been able to acquire by PIFs, MAWs, and bombs from my fellow BOTL here. I really do have every cigar ever given to me cataloged and I look back on the PIF/MAW/or bomb and when I smoke it I think back to that time. Those ones are the ones that I really do like the most. Sounds kinda corny but it is what it is.


Not corny at all... that's respect. Nicely stated, brother. It's been said before, but the best tasting cigar in the world is a gifted cigar. No doubt in my mind about that.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

DA-MN
Too hot for a single syllable.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow... that is one impressive assortment of cigars... wow...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Master Blend 2s, holla.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Bad - Ass :dude:

Congrats on such a fantastic selection.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Geezzzzzzzzzzz Louweeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:jaw: :jaw: :dr :dr :shocked: :shocked: :hail: :hail: mg: mg: :faint: :faint2:

PS - That's my ZK Brother there!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video, great collection.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice! thanks for sharing. Which year was the red, white blue coffin? I'd like to find one of those.

Thanks again!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Wozers... awesome stuff. thanks for the Video


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jeepersjeep said:


> Very nice! thanks for sharing. Which year was the red, white blue coffin? I'd like to find one of those.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks. Those are the 2005 Liberty coffins. If you get the entire box then it makes the US flag.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats is an awsome stash bro, just awsome....congrats on that collection...:shock:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

One day, I'll have a stash as killer as that. Very nice, Matt.

:dude:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You have GOT to be kidding me!!

That is an outstanding stash Brother!! Congrats!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Not corny at all... that's respect. Nicely stated, brother. It's been said before, but the best tasting cigar in the world is a gifted cigar. No doubt in my mind about that.


This is very true! For a while I've been holding a brother's hand, so to speak, as he ventures in to the world of cigars. I've been inviting him over for herfs and always providing the sticks just so he can get a little taste of different profiles. He finally made his first online purchase - a humidor and some kind of Graycliffs (1666 I believe, but am not postive). His descent had begun! He brought a couple over to share, and while I wasn't the biggest fan of whatever particular cigar it was, the thought behind it was awesome.


----------



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

That is one VERY respectable collection my good man.


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice collection friend. :shocked:


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

A righteous stash for sure, thanks for sharing. Gotta go get a towel to wipe all this drool off my desk now... :>


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Since I was freezing everything and all that good stuff, I though it would be the perfect opportunity to shoot some video. Be easy on me, I'm by no means a videographer or anything and I'm pretty sure I mutilated the spanish pronunciations. Well, here it is:


That is one of the craziest collections i have ever seen. How long did it take you to accumulate all those cigars and do you keep them at one rh or at different re's?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy Crap Matt! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: Thats one hell of a collection. If you run out of space, i've got some room in my humi.....LOL


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dang just when i think im getting a decent little stash you post this and put me in my place . Nice looking stash, im gonna have to start getting some special/high end cigars.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, Matt! Especially in video format! I think this is underused and it was fun to watch. 

Great collection so far! There are so many of those cigars that I want to ask you about your opinion on but I don't even know where to start!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> That is one of the craziest collections i have ever seen. How long did it take you to accumulate all those cigars and do you keep them at one rh or at different re's?


Thanks. I have been smoking cigars for about 6 or so years now. Got more serious about it a couple years ago. At first I would buy the samplers and singles. I stated buying boxes about three years ago. All of what you see is from within the last two years with a vast majority from the last year (after Puff).

They are at different rh. I have a cooler at 65%, storador at 62%, winador at 65%, 2 tuperdors at 68%, and about 7 jars at 64%. Coming soon is another winador that I will keep at 60%.



bwhite220 said:


> Thank you for sharing, Matt! Especially in video format! I think this is underused and it was fun to watch.
> 
> Great collection so far! There are so many of those cigars that I want to ask you about your opinion on but I don't even know where to start!


Its my first cigar video and I like it. There are some things that I forgot to put in there but I was too lazy to go back and reshoot it.

You can always PM me about any of them but I do put up reviews on some of them. Its no worries. I'll be doing all of the Tat monsters in Oct. I'm really looking forward to reviewing those.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW Matt!!! That is a fantastic collection man!!!

After watching the awesome video, I came to one conclusion......


you have no self control on purchasing....LOL.

Fantastic collection again man!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it normal that I've watched this video about 20 times?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. I watch it too and all I have to do is go into my closet. Its different seeing it all layed out there like that.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice, hope to have a collection like that one day.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy crap that is an awesome collection! It's like watching cigar pron. Now I have something to shoot for! Btw, this site is evil. I used to just have my supra and tattoo's to spend my money on. Ever since I joined this site I need more cigars! Damn you puff!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Good Grief! I'm not even worthy to comment on that stash. Unbelievable!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Matt, that is one Hulleva stash! Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, killer stash. Very well rounded and not a dud in the bunch.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for sharing! Jealous!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I just want to say TY TY TY TY TY... Now I can have good dreams of a wonderful work of art.


----------



## chris14001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!!!!! Love the OPUS X section of that video!!! CONGRATS very very nice


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

BUMP

YouTube showed me this video after I watched the Pete Johnson interview and I thought that name looked familiar. 

OUTSTANDING SIR!


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

It's pretty good I guess if your into cigars... lol in all seriousness thats an amazing stash I'm glad this got bumped with this being an old video I can only imagine what this looks like now. You did a wonderful job with the video and I for one would love to see a video of the updated collection. :smoke2:


----------

